# Oh I do like to be beside the seaside



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Well. I was sent to try one of the many coffee shops in my parents town.

*freshly ground coffee served here* is the local buzzword with all cafes proudly displaying it. ..

However this cafe "do their own beans" excellent.

On arrival there's a fracino roastilino sitting in the front.









How exciting!

So you roast your own coffee? No. But it's our blend. Oh fab, can I buy it? Yes. When was it roasted? Dunno. So not recently? Probably not. OK well can you do a soy flat white? Sure.

Awesome, a soy flat white. OK so the beans are dubious. But I'm getting art on my cup!! so excited. This is unheard of in this neck of the woods.










The cafe shall remain nameless. I shall weep into my wet stale coffee.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

At least you got a biscuit!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I think that's what Alexander Oparin would have called "primordial soup".

I have seen worse - Upper Crust at Swindon train station - the black hair was the real stomach-turner

View attachment 20210


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

It's very modern. I think you've got it upside down.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The biscuit was the true highlight. I expected better from a place that intimated it had good coffee, whereas a train station upper crust? Be grateful it didn't contain rat.

It was also scalding. Hilarious considering the menu blurb "we serve our coffee at the temperature recommended by top baristas to best enhance the flavour"


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

@Missy I'm curious. Where did you serve your apprenticeship as a barista?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I once had a cappuccino (they didn't have flat whites) in a specialty coffee shop. Nearly no foam at all and it was scalding. Possibly best coffee shop in a town, unfortunately. Half of them are closed in winter anyway.

I also once wandered into a Whittard shop some time ago, thinking they sell quality stuff. I asked how fresh the roasts are and I was told that the coffee is roasted in the UK, so must be fresh. Okay... I was stupid enough to get some beans anyway.

Want good coffee while out and about? Bring your own beans and a hand grinder, that's what I do now!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I try not to have any expectations over coffee when im out, I'm almost guaranteed disappointment.

Ipswich train station, the coffee smelt so good, but the FULL doser put me off, cant understand the mentality behind grinding so many beans and filling the doser to the top.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I try not to have any expectations over coffee when im out, I'm almost guaranteed disappointment.
> 
> Ipswich train station, the coffee smelt so good, but the FULL doser put me off, cant understand the mentality behind grinding so many beans and filling the doser to the top.


It's easier that way when it's busy?

I used to work at a football stadium and we used to sell instant coffee for £2.50. Great stuff... Hot dogs were £4.50 or so, cooked from frozen and without any veggies.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Bank holidays at the motorway services you'd run with a full doser, Id be taking 5-8k over the till (about 3 coffees and a croissant ??) plus making the coffee, the full doser would last 10 -12 minutes at most. People would still moan at the queue. But a full doser and slow trade is a different matter.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Success!

Yesterday I stuck to tea. Today new shop not long opened.

Now it's certainly not third wave, and I went safe with a latte, but it's lovely. Little on the hot side but it's a "mild blend" of beans and no trace of soya curdling.

Fits the elderly population perfectly, and a tasty cup that I'll gladly drink again.


----------

